# Marines Corps  Intel



## mike_cos (Jul 18, 2011)

The organizational and functional analysis of th MCI... by RAND (of course)  enjoy.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 10, 2011)

Here's another article related to Marine Corps intel:

http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?Location=U2&doc=GetTRDoc.pdf&AD=ADA508969



> The establishment in 2005 of a Marine component of United
> States Special Operations Command (USSOCOM) provided the Corps
> additional opportunities to contribute to the war on terrorism,
> but at considerable cost to mission effectiveness.
> ...


----------



## Teufel (Aug 10, 2011)

There is intel in the Marine Corps?  No one told me!  Also, I am living proof that there is not.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 10, 2011)

Teufel said:


> There is intel in the Marine Corps? No one told me! Also, I am living proof that there is not.


a very secret department.... LOL...


----------

